# painted or chromed Flightliner?



## MaxGlide (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello All,

Just wondering what you think might be more "collectable" a painted frame flightliner or a chromed one? Or is is six of one, half a dozen of the other?

Thanks....

Wayne


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 15, 2012)

Well chrome costs more to produce and is generally reserved for deluxe versions so it stands to reason that the chrome model was the fancier of the two and must've sold for more. Restoration costs are going to be that much higher over painted as well.


----------



## Sulley (Apr 15, 2012)

This is my 60 that i restored a few years ago, painted ones seem to stand out more i think.  Sulley


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 15, 2012)

*chrome*

As far as I am concerned, the space age middleweight bicycles are best in chrome...just looks more the part.
Chris


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 15, 2012)

Sulley said:


> This is my 60 that i restored a few years ago, painted ones seem to stand out more i think.  Sulley




Hey Sulley that's a beaut! You make an interesting observation...I believe the chrome frame tends to appear somewhat invisible as it sort of blends into the surroundings while a painted frame contrasts against the chrome fenders.

Harley Earl, first official stylist for General Motors, upon being asked what his favorite color was replied "Chrome" This was in the 1950's so his response is understandable LOL



scrubbinrims said:


> As far as I am concerned, the space age middleweight bicycles are best in chrome...just looks more the part.
> Chris




Couldn't agree more. There's a vibe about these that naively speaks of a future filled with all manner of inventions promising an easier life for all. Totally reminds me of both the 1964/65 New York Worlds Fair combined with the Jetsons and the early days of the space program. Who else had the astronaut version of GI Joe? His spacesuit was made from a silver Mylar(?) material which smacks of the chrome on these bikes.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 15, 2012)

It has a tanklight? Goes to figure I d say chrome but, if the tanklight.is there.....who cares.

My vote is chrome. Unless you have to  spend a month scraping the orginal lacquer off. My fingers still hurt.

If painted correctly then painted versions look poppin too.
My collection of these spaceliner bikes have both.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 15, 2012)

If you can get it to look anywhere near as nice as this bike I saw at a bike show today, my vote's chrome too


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2012)

JD knows I would post the nicer tank light bikes I have and vote for painted.lol


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Vince, while your bikes are super sharp your votes don't count....unless they're counted like chaff in Florida LOL


----------



## jd56 (Apr 16, 2012)

Vince, those are sharp and poppin painted versions. It's weird seeing the 7bars  painted though. But they are tastfully done. When looking at quality painted frames like these, puts me stradling the fence on chrome vs painted....no, I'm still voting for chrome.
You can paint my frames anytime, however. Im loving the red accented light bezel on the Flightliner. Just about no chrome on this bike and it looks great.
Nice collection!!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm asking because I could pick up a painted Flightliner that is in very good shape paint/rust wise but it missing the inside of the light, the bezel and horn as well as the rear light and seat. I can get it for about $200 and was wondering if this was fair and how hard these parts are to find?

I've only collected balloon tire bikes so have no idea on the availability of these items and value.

What do you all think?

Thanks.... Wayne


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 16, 2012)

*pic of the bike....what do you think?*

Here's what she looks like


----------



## jd56 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wayne,
My opinion only..... based on the items needed, $150 is high. It does look in good condition though. Haggle and be sure to mention the tank parts could cost a pretty penny to acquire.....haggle I say
$200 is too high.
These parts you need to get tanklight and horn functioning are not easy to find. There are many of us here that are in need of these parts as well....just saying.

I'd hold off and get the complete painted or chromed version. They are listed on CL and eBay quite often.
I'll keep an eye for a nice one for ya.
Canada right?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 16, 2012)

*Yep Canada but have friends in WA*

That would be super.... I am partial to the Schreckengost Spaceliner with the "7" tank and springer but wouldn't mind a Flightliner with springer. No preference to chrome or paint.

I have friends just over the border I have my stuff shipped to and then go and pick it up when I visit so shipping is simple.



Thanks for keeping and eye out.
Wayne


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 16, 2012)

MaxGlide said:


> Thanks for keeping and eye out.
> Wayne




Sounds painful, be sure to keep it moisturized.

As I understand it, a chrome Spaceliner without a springer is more likely to actually be a Flightliner (unless someone has swapped forks). Another tell is the frame, Spaceliners will have double tubes along the backbone...I believe Flightliners have a single tube here (jd56 and other Flightliner weirdos, er, experts will surely share their 2 cents on this)


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2012)

I have to admit JD.I do like the boys & version in chrome but have seen only a few painted spaceliners without springers over the years.I do have a springer I picked up but I dont know if I want to alter the bike from the original way it was made.It must have been a cheaper version with no chrome frame and no springer.I still look for a nice chrome one for a reasonable price.


----------



## Kidahginn (Apr 17, 2012)

I like them painted.


----------

